# Replica of Titanic about to be built.



## bob munn

The Australian mining billionaire Mr Clive Palmer of Queensland Australia has just finalised the plans and drawings by a Chinese company to build (to scale) the replica of the famous White Star Liner, 'Titanic.' it will be named 'Titanic 2, with a few modern day improvements to the great ship,to see this great 'spectacle sailing on the world's ocean's once again will be a delight to all.


----------



## Lasbagman

It will be quite interesting if it is built . Who in today's world would want to travel steerage ?


----------



## James_C

Lasbagman said:


> It will be quite interesting if it is built . Who in today's world would want to travel steerage ?


It might just appeal to the backpacker element.


----------



## sparkie2182

" Who in today's world would want to travel steerage ?"

Or engineer?


----------



## tom roberts

Reading todays paper it seems that this project might never come to fruition.


----------



## 5036

"with a few modern day improvements" 

.....wifi in every cabin, INMARSAT.....


----------



## A.D.FROST

(*))I hope it has plenty of life-boats!


----------



## Derek Roger

Improvements would mean WT bulkheads up to the margin line . Sufficinent lifeboat capacity .The rest could be identical in appearance . Airconditioning perhaps and wifi .


----------



## Lasbagman

Then she would be a replica of the RMS Olympic. It's funny because staying on the Queen Mary in Long Beach some people don't like all the woodwork on board and the 30's Art Deco look.


----------



## R58484956

Hope she comes complete with orchestra, not much fun drowning in silence.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Lasbagman* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## 5036

Rivets or virtual rivets?


----------



## chadburn

I find the whole idea quite macabre.


----------



## ART6

I would imagine that it would be quite a marketing exercise to get anyone to sail in it.


----------



## spongebob

Try this -www.couriermail.com.au/...*titanic*.../story-e6freoof-1226501897439
for news as late as October 2012.
Note: Pensioners will not be allowed into the on-board Casino.

Bob


----------



## ART6

spongebob said:


> Note: Pensioners will not be allowed into the on-board Casino.
> 
> Bob


Oh right. Then he can keep his darned ship. I can get all the ice I need from my freezer and all the gambling excitement I need from buying a lottery ticket each week. However, if he is prepared to accept a bus pass in lieu of a boarding pass I might reconsider!


----------



## chadburn

I would have considered sailing on a reproduction Olympic, however, after reading her history she appear's to have the same magnetic attraction as ART 6's little Tanker.


----------



## Pompeyfan

More can be read about a replica Titanic in Cruises & Cruising here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=46468


----------



## 5036

spongebob said:


> Try this -www.couriermail.com.au/...*titanic*.../story-e6freoof-1226501897439
> for news as late as October 2012.
> Note: Pensioners will not be allowed into the on-board Casino.
> 
> Bob


"We have had very good response to this and the _boat_ will be built," he said yesterday.

Sounds like the Donald Trump of cruise liners.


----------



## Pampas

Brilliant Idea. Rubber icebergs next?


----------



## chadburn

For the older generation is it being marketed as an alternative to going to Digitas? in Switzerland.


----------



## tiachapman

hope they keep a good lookout this time


----------



## 5036

Mulling over the business plan of the Titanic ii. There isn't a single major cruise liner being built without a balcony for the majority of outside cabins. Indeed the venerable QE2 was suffering from this towards her career end and it is suggested that customer loyalty played a big part in combating this.

Will Titanic Co rely on novelty which tends to have a short term product life or will she be disguised in the manner of the modern Mini (T)/VW Beetle?

Are there anydefinitive plans for the newbuild available to view anywhere?

Some info here and some interesting pics of the Titanic story here:

http://phenomenonsofhistory.com/site/?p=17359


----------



## spongebob

Nav, if you Google "Brisbane Courier Mail Clive Palmer plans for Titanic replica" you will get a news page with text "plans to build ship "
Click on same and you will discover a full set of preliminary GA drawings produced by Deltamarine Ltd Finland and dated as late as 12/7/2012.
The hull plan is shown in sectional drawings from the tank tops to the upper decks and unbeleivibly show double ended Scotch Marine wet back fire tube shell boilers and even coal bunkers.
The haphazard engine arrangements even show reciprocating steam engines.
As you advance up deck by deck you can discover 3rd class spaces right through to first class suites. 
Surely these are the original ship's drawings traced or copied to provide a starting datum but one that looks as crazy as rowing to the moon.
The man is mad or so rich that nothing is impossible.
Time for all the steam ticket men to dust off their tickets and for adventurous young iron men types to enlist as trimmers and firemen, the original ship carried over 200 trimmers and firemen so plenty of jobs for the willing.
This could be the reincarnation of the British Merchant Marine!


Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

Palmer originally made his pile from real estate on the Gold Coast (part of the "White Shoe Brigade" from way back - all helped along by the massively corrupt Bjelke-Petersen National Party State government). Since then he has diversified into mining and now lays tons of dosh onto the Liberal National Party coalition. Far be it from me to suggest that he does this in the expectation of politcal largesse in his madcap schemes. Just lately he's fallen from grace with the LNP and I think they've chucked him out. They must think they can manage without him.

I reckon Palmer has money coming out of his ears and has nothing better to do than get his kicks by creating media stirs - like his recent threat to go into politics (God help us) which went to the backburner with the creation of his never to happen Titanic fiasco.

John T


----------



## Cisco

chadburn said:


> I find the whole idea quite macabre.


Yep, almost on par with a Wilhelm Gustloff replica...


----------



## spongebob

Thanks John, you have confirmed what I thought he was like, a nutter in plain language!

Bob


----------



## 5036

Spongebob - thanks. It appears she shall be four metres wider, one deck higher, more "bulbous shape" below the waterline including a bulbous bow (making her iceberg proof?) and diesel driven otherwise identical to the original.

I can't see a long term demand for cabins with 18" portholes in this modern age. Deck space would be limited or crowded as few would wish to sit in cabins with such an arrangement. Those that experienced it would be unlikely to want to repeat it thereby limiting the returning customer base which I think would be so essential for a one off such as this. As such this is a highly flawed business plan. It would probably be more akin to philanthropy.


----------



## Pompeyfan

nav said:


> Mulling over the business plan of the Titanic ii. There isn't a single major cruise liner being built without a balcony for the majority of outside cabins. Indeed the venerable QE2 was suffering from this towards her career end and it is suggested that customer loyalty played a big part in combating this.
> 
> Will Titanic Co rely on novelty which tends to have a short term product life or will she be disguised in the manner of the modern Mini (T)/VW Beetle?
> 
> Are there anydefinitive plans for the newbuild available to view anywhere?
> 
> Some info here and some interesting pics of the Titanic story here:
> 
> http://phenomenonsofhistory.com/site/?p=17359



Deck plans seen here http://maritimematters.com/2012/10/gala-december-dinner-on-uss-intrepid-for-titanic-ii/

I posted this link along with other comments on Titanic 11a few weeks ago in the cruising section http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=46468


----------



## trotterdotpom

Nav: "It would probably be more akin to philanthropy."

Maybe but see this from http://www.thepowerindex.com.au


"Palmer is also a big donor to charity and the Catholic Church, claiming far bigger gifts to both than he has ever made to politics. In 2008, he famously pledged a whopping $100 million for medical programs in WA, with the declared aim of helping indigenous people. 

However, none of this money has yet been paid, and it's not clear if the foundation has even been set up.

Thanks a lot, Clive.

John T


----------



## barrinoz

trotterdotpom said:


> Palmer originally made his pile from real estate on the Gold Coast (part of the "White Shoe Brigade" from way back - all helped along by the massively corrupt Bjelke-Petersen National Party State government). Since then he has diversified into mining and now lays tons of dosh onto the Liberal National Party coalition. Far be it from me to suggest that he does this in the expectation of politcal largesse in his madcap schemes. Just lately he's fallen from grace with the LNP and I think they've chucked him out. They must think they can manage without him.
> 
> I reckon Palmer has money coming out of his ears and has nothing better to do than get his kicks by creating media stirs - like his recent threat to go into politics (God help us) which went to the backburner with the creation of his never to happen Titanic fiasco.
> 
> John T


He's the only buffoon in Oz who actually makes me laugh. Couldn't stand the man before but his description of the State treasurer and the deputy leader as crooks was priceless and accurate, as far as I'm concerned. He's a showman with a personal agenda. Kinda T.P. Barnum meets Boris Johnson. Go Clive! 
barrinoz.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I look forward to the day I hear Boris say: "Turn again Clive Palmer, Lord Mayor of London." the end of the pantomime at last.

John T


----------



## spongebob

Clive Palmer's latest gaffe appears to be the deterioration of the Coolum resort hotel and golf course since he took it over. 
Google http:/www.couriermail.com.au/ to find his latest problem and news that the new launch date for the Titanic II is scheduled for early 2013.
The launch of the project, not the boat.

Bob


----------



## barrinoz

A few precious elitist souls claiming a single golf tournament holds the high ground are grist to the Clive Palmer mill who knows that golfers will still play on _his_ course and tourism is what brings in the real dosh the rest of the time.
barrinoz.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Palmer venting his ego again! The PGA didn't like the stupid bad taste dynosaur he parked next to the course - neither do I. The dynosaur seems to have taken the heat away from the fact that he wasn't donating money to the Championship like Hyatt, the previous owners of the resort, had. Sounds like he's back peddling now. Watch this space. "Titanic 2" ... never hatch!

John T


----------



## spongebob

Google "couriermail.com.au to see Clive Palmer's latest news on progress of the Titanic 2.
Maiden voyage is scheduled for 2016 and the ship will sail from Southampton to New York.
Any takers?

bob


----------



## Samsette

*Titanic replica*

Its his money, and his privilege to spend it on whatever he wants. I still think it a dumb idea, though. There may be problems getting those little Philipino sailors to swing out big, heavy, clinker-built, wooden lifeboats from bloody great radial davits.
And with no atrium, or so-called High Street, complete with climbing walls and the usual cruise ship kitsch, its bound to fail. Hopefully with no loss of life.

Pompey's link has some good suggestions as to how this man could spend his money. The one I like best is the revitalization of that superb Blue Riband winner SS UNITED STATES. But, that is only my suggestion, and I am not willing to risk any money on such foolhardy schemes.


----------



## 5036

spongebob said:


> Any takers?
> bob


Perhaps we should create a passenger and crew list? Even a manifest?

How about Schettino as captain. It's open water - what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## spongebob

We could ask the crew of the "Golden Dreamer" to transfer to Titanic 2.
Lots of experience there to steer her clear of the bergs although they would have to cut back on the turps before departure.

Bob


----------



## billyboy

Sure, we could get Tmac to fit self closing sluice valves to it and build an ice detector in the crows nest.


----------



## 5036

billyboy said:


> Sure, we could get Tmac to fit self closing sluice valves to it and build an ice detector in the crows nest.


Let's get Heiwa back to operate the watertight doors. Just the type of chap we're looking for.

That would fill the 13th Apprentice stokers' role.

Tick!

Who's next?


----------



## spongebob

Plenty of vacancies for firemen, what with 29 triple furnace, double ended, Scotch Marine boilers. 
174 fires in all, great for losing those excess kilos gained from Christmas turkey and pudding.

Bob


----------



## 5036

Gordon Brown as purser,
Anthony Warell Thomson as Camp boss or should that be Anton?
Fred Goodwin running the casino would be a safe bet.


----------



## umtali

I feel a replica of the mythical Flying Dutchman may stand a better chance of being seen on the water. Clive is starting to believe his self generated publicity. 

He fought for a conservative government in the state of Queensland, now there is one, because he isn't running it as he thought he should be, he has spat the dummy big time and will eventually destroy it because he can't own it. 
Clive still has to learn there is a place and time for money and ego.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Clive is now aligning himself with the other side of the lunatic fringe, Katter. He doesn't need to destroy the LNP - it's imploding!

John T


----------



## pensioner

Should be OK if sailing in Med as long as there are no Icebergs about. 

Regards


----------



## ART6

pensioner said:


> Should be OK if sailing in Med as long as there are no Icebergs about.
> 
> Regards


Wasn't it in WWII that the idea was conceived of creating aircraft carriers out of ice? And I recall reading somewhere about a hotel that is carved out of a glacier. That leads me to an interesting business venture: I propose to raise investment to create a cruise ship out of ice and offer cruises that will, obviously, need to be in the extreme northern or southern hemispheres. This will permit lots of Oohs and Ahhs at the sight of small polar bears or penguins. Such a ship would be impervious to iceberg collisions, since such an event would only add to the mass of the ship and, with a bit of skillful chainsaw manipulation, could also significantly increase the volume of passenger accommodation. Increase the capacity at will with minimal expense and no dry docking!

Of course, this would require diligent lookouts for icebergs, although their duties would involve directions to steer to them rather than away.

The great benefit of this proposal for investors is that when the ship has reached the end of its economic life it can be simply anchored in temperate zones and allowed to melt. It could even be beached to provide fresh water (at cost) to those inflicted with drought.

This, I suggest, is both environmentally and commercially a win-win situation, so if any of you SN members who have a few bob and some space in your freezer to spare, I am open to offers.
(Gleam)


----------



## chadburn

At one time it was a serious proposal to Tow Iceberg's from Antartica to the Middle East for Fresh Water supplies. The problem with a ship made out of ice is that the passenger's will keep chipping away at the ice for their G&T's till there is nothing left of the vessel.


----------



## 5036

chadburn said:


> At one time it was a serious proposal to Tow Iceberg's from Antartica to the Middle East for Fresh Water supplies. The problem with a ship made out of ice is that the passenger's will keep chipping away at the ice for their G&T's till there is nothing left of the vessel.


That would be about a week if certain SN members were aboard.


----------



## Tmac1720

If he doesn't build it then what the hell am I going to do with this rubber iceberg? (?HUH)

Answers and suggestions, *NOT * rude ones (LOL) on a postcard to Admin please... (Smoke)


----------



## spongebob

Art,you missed a great opportunity a year or so ago when an enormous chunk of ice broke off the Antarctica slab and drifted north until it was visible from NZ.
It was longer than the biggest ship afloat and in the right proportions for your venture. There it drifted aimlessly looking for a project and little knowing of your grand plan.
Perhaps you should meet up with Australia's entrepreneurial Clive Palmer for a joint venture, name it Titanic's Revenge.

Bob


----------



## ART6

chadburn said:


> The problem with a ship made out of ice is that the passenger's will keep chipping away at the ice for their G&T's till there is nothing left of the vessel.


I and my team of dedicated engineers and naval architects had already considered this problem, and it was decided that gin will not be permitted on board. We have also considered the issue that American passengers will have an irrepressible desire to put ice in everything they drink, including tea. That will be addressed by capturing icebergs, cutting them down to manageable sizes, and placing one in every American tourist cabin every week.

There are other matters we have addressed:

Clearly the engines of our vessel must not emit heat, so no steam turbines or diesels. However, we have applied the experience of our youth, when we made paper boats and propelled them with Alka-Seltzer tablets. Our ship will have automatic Alka-Seltzer dosing systems in our unmanned engine room sufficient ensure a speed of at least thirty knots, and a similar system will be used for her bow thrusters.

Occasionally our ship will have to visit temperate climes to take on passengers, particularly wealthy American matrons who cannot be long separated from their iced tea. This will, inevitably, result in some loss of mass from the ships structure, but this will be addressed by the installation of deck water sprays which, upon return to polar waters, will be used to restore the hull. A bit of sculpting by the deck crew with chain saws could even change the ships appearance regularly for the entertainment of passengers, some of whom might be invited to take part upon payment of a small fee.



spongebob said:


> Art,you missed a great opportunity a year or so ago when an enormous chunk of ice broke off the Antarctica slab and drifted north until it was visible from NZ.
> It was longer than the biggest ship afloat and in the right proportions for your venture. There it drifted aimlessly looking for a project and little knowing of your grand plan.
> Perhaps you should meet up with Australia's entrepreneurial Clive Palmer for a joint venture, name it Titanic's Revenge.
> 
> Bob


In sourcing the necessary materials for our venture, we had considered the Antarctic ice sheets, and had immediately recognised the opportunity. We have studied the latest research on global warming, and have deduced that on Tuesday at 13.47 precisely the Ross ice shelf will break loose and head for New Zealand. We intend to intercept it and carve our new cruise liner out of it. This will be ecologically sound because it will not involve the carbon footprint of Asian shipyards and it will stabilise the climate of New Zealand.

We have not yet decided upon the name of our ship, although "Manic" has been suggested. We have avoided any reference to Titanic, since our ship will be truly unsinkable even if soluble. Our advertising campaign will assure that even if melting occurs there will be a period of at least six months available for abandoning ship.

So, SN members, here is your golden opportunity to invest in wealth beyond your dreams. However, please note that the share auction will close shortly as do all January sales. Hurry now before you miss out! Shares are currently trading at $24.99, so buy now!
(*))

**This has nothing whatever to do with the original post, but sometimes a commercial opportunity cannot be missed**


----------



## 5036

This must be the the first company to have its assets frozen and with no liquidity from day one.


----------



## aleddy

Palmers Nickle interests have recently joined Titanic


----------



## sternchallis

tiachapman said:


> hope they keep a good lookout this time


Bit like they did on Costa Concordia!


----------



## Unitedite

From White Star Line to White Elephant Line!

Every ticket should carry a government health warning 'Boarding can seriously harm your health'!

Extra Special On-Board Entertainment: Musical Chairs, but with Life Boats!


----------



## sternchallis

There was talk of calling it Blue Star (now that the company no longer exists in its original form) . We even used White Star's offices on James Street Liverpool during the mid 70's, it is now a hotel .

Would the S&N one do any calving, being around Kiwi (I know there are mainly sheep there), and will they be shaken not stirred.
Has a Chief Freezer been apointed yet?
Will the Chief Stewerd be coming round with choc ices for the cadets on film night?


----------



## tsell

I've written to Clive suggesting that as he has a penchant for nickel, perhaps he should consider putting a nickelodeon/poker machine in every cabin as this would pay for his ship in no time. No response yet though. Maybe because I asked for 10% for my brilliant idea!

Taff


----------



## trotterdotpom

Taff, you made the mistake of assuming that Clive can read.

John T


----------



## 5036

It is off:






It is still on:


----------



## Mad Landsman

Or on the other hand - Speaking in Nov 2016: 

https://www.facebook.com/t2.bsl/videos/1036216143167841/


----------



## trotterdotpom

#60 . You're kidding, Nav, Palmer has had many of his assets siezed and he's that much on the nose in China he wouldn't dare set foot in the place.

John T


----------



## tsell

Mad Landsman said:


> Or on the other hand - Speaking in Nov 2016:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/t2.bsl/videos/1036216143167841/


He talks a load of crap, but here is the 'Real Clive'!!

http://www.abc.net.au/news/topic/clive-palmer

Taff


----------



## 5036

tsell said:


> He talks a load of crap, but here is the 'Real Clive'!!
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/topic/clive-palmer
> 
> Taff


I guess it's off then?


----------



## sternchallis

tsell said:


> He talks a load of crap, but here is the 'Real Clive'!!
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/topic/clive-palmer
> 
> Taff


Reading those news clips it makes you glad he cannot build Titanic ll, if there were corners cut on Titanic l then one wonders what would have happened if he had got his way.
I am sure the Vestey family that is left ( their grandparents the owners of the original Blue Star Line that were popular ships round the Australian coast for lamb in the heyday) are glad that this threat of Titanic ll has been put to rest.
As I might of said in previous sections, Blue Star Ship Management occupied White Stars former offices from the 1970's to its demise. The company flag (pennant, burgee ) being of a similiar design, but different colours, yet both Liverpool companies and in business at the same time in the early days.


----------



## tsell

It's off alright, Nav, just like the huge amount of weight he has dropped from his body and pocket!!

Taff


----------

